# iwl3945 not running at bootup [solved]

## siamect

Dear All

A few days ago after the update world I got two problems:

1. The wifi iwl3945 is not running automatically when I boot. The blue led on the wifi button is on but I get no IP until I press the button off and on again. This is ok but I wonder why?

2. When I try to shut down the computer the computer stops saying "hwclock: waiting for localmount". It takes a few minutes before it goes down repeating this message over and over again...

Thanks and Merry X-mas....Last edited by siamect on Thu Dec 25, 2008 1:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## defenderBG

the led shows that there is power output to the anthena, not that the wireless in linux is started. post ifconfig so that we can see what is happening under the hood. what dmesg for something interesting.

I have no idea on the second problem.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this plz :

```

# emerge --info

# equery list iwl

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# lsmod

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

```

----------

## siamect

Merry X-mas and Thanks for your help all...

Turns out, the link is up, but for some reason dhcp client doesn't run after it is started. If I manually run "sudo dhcpcd wlan1" it works fine.

I have the config_wlan1=( "dhcp" ) in the /etc/conf.d/net.

In the beginning this line was commented out and it worked anyway. Now it doesn't, there or not...

here's the vomit:

martin@MATACILT ~ $ emerge --info 

Portage 2.1.6.2 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo i686)

=================================================================                                

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_Duo_CPU_T2300_@_1.66GHz-with-glibc2.0   

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 22 Dec 2008 12:00:01 +0000                                               

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                     

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p48                                                                     

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1                                                         

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r8                                                         

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6                                                                    

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                                      

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2                                                                       

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0                                                                       

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.0                                                                       

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3                                                                 

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63                                                                  

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                           

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19                                                                        

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4                                                                   

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                                      

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                                   

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"                                                                       

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                       

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"                                                                   

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                        

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/fax /usr/share/config /var/spool/fax/etc"                                                                                                                                    

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"                                       

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"                                                                                                      

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                                      

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                                                                                                     

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.64hosting.com/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.64hosting.com/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"                                                                                                                    

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en th sv"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl alsa apache2 avahi bcmath bzip2 cairo calendar cgi cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl cvs dbus demos devhelp doc dri dvb dvd esd examples fastcgi fcgid ffmpeg fortran gdbm git glade gpm gt3support gtk hal iconv ieee1394 inherit-graph ipv6 isdnlog jadetex jpeg jpeg2k mad mdnsresponder-compat midi mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openexr opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdo perl php php5 png pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection sdl session simplexml soap sockets sourceview spell spl ssl subversion svg symlink sysfs tcpd test threads tiff tk truetype unicode v4l valgrind vcd vhosts vorbis win32codecs x86 xcomposite xdamage xfce xine xinerama xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xrandr xsl yahoo zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en th sv" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i810 i945"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

martin@MATACILT ~ $ equery list iwl

[ Searching for package 'iwl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.1.6 (0)

martin@MATACILT ~ $

martin@MATACILT ~ $ sudo iwconfig

Password:

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan1     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"we_are_here"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:17:3F:A5:36:43

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:8888-57B9-478A-04BC-46DA-C3D3-89A2-2071 [3]   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=96/100  Signal level:-32 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

sit0      no wireless extensions.

martin@MATACILT ~ $

martin@MATACILT ~ $ sudo lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

martin@MATACILT ~ $

martin@MATACILT ~ $ dmesg | grep -i iwl

[    0.572786] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26ks

[    0.572918] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

[    0.573052] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.573156] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.573172] iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945BG

[    0.634577] iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 0 802.11a channels

[    0.635049] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

[    0.635675] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[   16.963708] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   16.963857] iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

[   16.964139] firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

[   17.107784] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

[   17.107856] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

[   17.107885] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

[   17.107914] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

martin@MATACILT ~ $

martin@MATACILT ~ $ sudo ifconfig -a

Password:                           

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:7d:4f:7e  

          inet addr:192.168.10.20  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1                       

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0               

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0             

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000                                     

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)                           

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host     

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:60 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:60 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                            

          RX bytes:3672 (3.5 KiB)  TX bytes:3672 (3.5 KiB)     

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                           

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)              

wlan1     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:77:ab:b9:9b

          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:77ff:feab:b99b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:30 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:304 (304.0 B)  TX bytes:5807 (5.6 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1B-77-AB-B9-9B-77-6C-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

martin@MATACILT ~ $ sudo dhcpcd wlan1

wlan1: dhcpcd 4.0.7 starting

wlan1: broadcasting for a lease

wlan1: offered 192.168.0.200 from 192.168.0.100

wlan1: checking 192.168.0.200 is available on attached networks

wlan1: acknowledged 192.168.0.200 from 192.168.0.100

wlan1: lease of 4294967295 would overflow, treating as infinite

wlan1: leased 192.168.0.200 for infinity

martin@MATACILT ~ $

# and here after dhcpcd is run:

martin@MATACILT ~ $ sudo ifconfig -a         

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:7d:4f:7e  

          inet addr:192.168.10.20  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1                       

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0               

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0             

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000                                     

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)                           

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host     

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:434 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:434 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                             

          RX bytes:34286 (33.4 KiB)  TX bytes:34286 (33.4 KiB)  

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan1     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:77:ab:b9:9b

          inet addr:192.168.0.200  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:77ff:feab:b99b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:841 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:977 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:583716 (570.0 KiB)  TX bytes:197760 (193.1 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1B-77-AB-B9-9B-77-6C-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you have something wrong with your udev config.

Can you post this plz :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# equery list ipw

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

If you use the iwl3945 driver, then you should have only wlan0.

----------

## siamect

here it is:

martin@MATACILT ~ $ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules                                                                     

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules                                                              

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.                                                                       

#                                                                                                                                     

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.                                                                  

# PCI device 0x8086:0x1068 (e100)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1b:38:7d:4f:7e", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (iwl3945)

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1b:77:ab:b9:9b", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (iwl3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1b:77:ab:b9:9b", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan1"

martin@MATACILT ~ $ sudo equery list ipw                                                                                              

Password:                                                                                                                             

[ Searching for package 'ipw' in all categories among: ]                                                                              

 * installed packages                                                                                                                 

martin@MATACILT ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net                                                                                               

#modules_wlan1=( "wpa_supplicant" )                                                                                                   

#wpa_supplicant_wlan1="-Dwext"                                                                                                        

#iwconfig_wlan1="txpower on"                                                                                                          

#some SSID-specific options for nets I know. On every other net dhcp is

#assumed

#config_SSID1=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

#routes_SSID1=( default via 192.168.0.100" )

#dns_servers_SSID1=( "192.168.0.100" )

#config_wlan1=( "dhcp" )

postup() {

    if [[ "${IFACE}" == "wlan1" ]] ; then

        # Wait for connection to be ready to communicate

        sleep 5

    fi

    return 0

 }

config_wlan1=( "dhcp" )

#preup(){

# ifconfig wlan1 up

#}

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "192.168.10.20" )

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.100" )

martin@MATACILT ~ $

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, here what you gonna do :

```

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules 

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file. 

# 

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line. 

# PCI device 0x8086:0x1068 (e100) 

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1b:38:7d:4f:7e", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0" 

```

Remove all except your eth0 line  :Razz: 

And for your /etc/conf.d/net, try that :

Remove all the line and you need just that :

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

After that, reboot your box and try that :

```

# cd /etc/init.d && ls-la

```

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

----------

## siamect

Thanks for your help.

Not much different than before wlan1 became wlan0 as expected but no ip at bootup

So still the same until /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart 

then I receive an IP and it's working again

here is the result:

martin@MATACILT /etc/init.d $ cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

total 356                                             

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 2008-12-23 19:09 .      

drwxr-xr-x 80 root root  4096 2008-12-24 00:15 ..     

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1337 2008-07-30 23:15 915resolution

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6557 2008-11-12 22:45 alsasound    

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5696 2008-08-06 13:15 alsasound.new

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3702 2008-10-26 10:22 apache2      

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   451 2008-12-15 23:55 avahi-daemon 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   445 2008-12-15 23:55 avahi-dnsconfd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3505 2008-12-21 00:34 bootmisc      

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1188 2008-06-05 23:36 checkfs       

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3226 2008-06-05 23:36 checkroot     

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3054 2008-06-05 23:36 clock         

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1767 2008-12-21 00:34 consolefont   

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   540 2008-10-17 05:43 consolekit    

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   531 2008-10-26 09:53 cpufrequtils  

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1722 2008-10-20 23:11 crypto-loop   

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   299 2008-12-12 00:06 cupsd         

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 2008-10-17 06:05 dbus          

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 2008-07-05 17:17 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   807 2008-12-21 00:34 devfs                              

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   627 2008-12-18 23:12 device-mapper                      

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 2008-12-08 22:55 dmcrypt                            

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   301 2008-12-21 00:34 dmesg                              

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   547 2008-12-18 23:12 dmeventd                           

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   924 2008-12-21 00:53 dnsmasq                            

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   993 2008-11-25 21:31 esound                             

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2110 2008-12-21 00:34 fsck                               

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    24 2008-12-21 00:34 functions.sh -> //lib/rc/sh/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   741 2008-12-15 19:28 git-daemon                              

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 2008-07-09 20:24 gpm                                     

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1111 2008-10-26 20:55 hald                                    

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3407 2008-12-22 19:38 hdparm                                  

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   377 2008-12-21 00:34 hostname                                

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2730 2008-12-21 00:34 hwclock                                 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3139 2008-12-21 00:36 hylafax                                 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   524 2008-10-17 05:50 ivman                                   

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1813 2008-12-21 00:34 keymaps                                 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   389 2008-12-21 00:34 killprocs                               

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   693 2008-12-21 00:34 local                                   

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1951 2008-12-21 00:34 localmount                              

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1536 2008-12-21 00:34 modules                                 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1013 2008-12-21 00:34 mount-ro                                

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   739 2008-12-21 00:34 mtab                                    

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 10661 2008-12-18 23:14 mysql                                   

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6632 2008-12-18 23:14 mysqlmanager                            

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 2008-07-05 17:17 net.eth0 -> net.lo                      

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 15177 2008-12-21 00:34 net.lo                                  

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2074 2008-12-21 00:34 netmount                                

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    18 2008-07-08 14:05 net.wlan0 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo         

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 2008-07-09 23:41 net.wlan1 -> net.lo                     

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566 2008-12-08 23:38 nscd                                    

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   833 2008-12-21 11:49 ntp-client                              

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   827 2008-12-21 11:49 ntpd                                    

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   723 2008-12-21 00:34 numlock                                 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1871 2008-12-18 23:21 pciparm                                 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1228 2008-10-04 20:54 pe-format                               

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1919 2008-12-21 00:34 procfs                                  

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   538 2008-08-25 20:27 pwcheck                                 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 2008-07-05 23:48 pydoc-2.4                               

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 2008-12-11 00:27 pydoc-2.5                               

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 2008-12-18 21:58 reboot.sh                               

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   276 2008-06-05 23:36 rmnologin                               

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   592 2008-12-21 00:34 root                                    

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 2008-09-17 20:06 rsyncd                                  

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 2008-07-05 17:17 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   525 2008-08-25 20:27 saslauthd                               

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   623 2008-12-21 00:34 savecache                               

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   696 2008-09-28 20:09 sendmail                                

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 2008-12-18 21:58 shutdown.sh                             

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2309 2008-07-06 02:21 slpd                                    

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2114 2008-11-04 22:01 sshd                                    

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   817 2008-10-26 10:41 svnserve                                

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   601 2008-12-21 00:34 swap                                    

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   452 2008-12-18 22:08 syndaemon                               

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   376 2008-12-21 00:34 sysctl                                  

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1291 2008-12-21 00:34 sysfs                                   

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1894 2008-12-04 14:32 syslog-ng                               

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   765 2008-12-21 00:34 termencoding                            

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  4702 2008-12-23 19:09 udev                                    

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2579 2008-12-23 19:09 udev-dev-tarball                        

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2727 2008-12-23 19:09 udev-mount                              

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   508 2008-12-23 19:09 udev-postmount                          

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   947 2008-12-21 00:34 urandom                                 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   530 2008-10-17 00:59 vixie-cron                              

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5210 2008-10-17 05:50 xdm                                     

martin@MATACILT /etc/init.d $ sudo ifconfig -a                                              

Password:                                                                                   

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:7d:4f:7e                                     

          inet addr:192.168.10.20  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0                 

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1                                        

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0                                

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0                              

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000                                                      

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)                                            

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host     

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:236 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:236 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                             

          RX bytes:14576 (14.2 KiB)  TX bytes:14576 (14.2 KiB)  

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                           

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)              

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:77:ab:b9:9b  

          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:77ff:feab:b99b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:33 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000                         

          RX bytes:304 (304.0 B)  TX bytes:6191 (6.0 KiB)      

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1B-77-AB-B9-9B-77-6C-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1                         

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0                         

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0                       

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000                                               

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)                                     

martin@MATACILT /etc/init.d $ /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

* net.wlan0: superuser access required

martin@MATACILT /etc/init.d $ sudo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

* Bringing down interface wlan0

*   Removing addresses

*     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0...                                                                                              [ ok ]

*     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0...                                                                                       [ ok ]

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...                                                                                         [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0...                                                                                                [ ok ]

*   Backgrounding ......

* WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

martin@MATACILT /etc/init.d $ sudo ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:7d:4f:7e  

          inet addr:192.168.10.20  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1                       

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0               

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0             

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000                                     

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)                           

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host     

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:268 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:268 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                             

          RX bytes:17545 (17.1 KiB)  TX bytes:17545 (17.1 KiB)  

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                           

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)              

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:77:ab:b9:9b  

          inet addr:192.168.0.200  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:77ff:feab:b99b/64 Scope:Link              

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1              

          RX packets:86 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:169 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:44963 (43.9 KiB)  TX bytes:37573 (36.6 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1B-77-AB-B9-9B-77-6C-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

martin@MATACILT /etc/init.d $ sudo iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"we_are_here"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:17:3F:A5:36:43

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=-1 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:E141-3F8C-B969-173C-F410-FDD6-B9B9-26B1 [4]   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=96/100  Signal level:-30 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

sit0      no wireless extensions.

martin@MATACILT /etc/init.d $

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, ok we will try this :

```

# rm /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

# rm /etc/init.d/net.wlan1

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

# rc-update show

# rc-update add net.wlan0 default

```

After that reboot your box.

And then, run this :

```

# wpa_cli status

# iwconfig

# ifconfig -a

```

Your Wifi should start automagically.

----------

## siamect

Thanks for all help but sorry... it didn't work...

still have to manually restart wlan0

Merry Christmas

Martin

martin@MATACILT ~ $ sudo wpa_cli status 

Selected interface 'wlan0'              

bssid=00:17:3f:a5:36:43                 

ssid=we_are_here                        

id=3                                    

pairwise_cipher=CCMP                    

group_cipher=CCMP                       

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK                       

wpa_state=COMPLETED                     

martin@MATACILT ~ $ sudo iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"we_are_here"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:17:3F:A5:36:43   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm                                   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B                

          Encryption key:E5BB-1DF2-88A6-0D0F-C319-B67B-F76E-1C69 [3]   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off                                                           

          Link Quality=95/100  Signal level:-33 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm                

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0                       

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0                       

sit0      no wireless extensions.

martin@MATACILT ~ $ sudo ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:7d:4f:7e  

          inet addr:192.168.10.20  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1                       

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0               

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0             

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000                                     

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)                           

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host     

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                            

          RX bytes:1000 (1000.0 B)  TX bytes:1000 (1000.0 B)   

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                           

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)              

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:77:ab:b9:9b  

          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:77ff:feab:b99b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:31 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000                         

          RX bytes:304 (304.0 B)  TX bytes:5802 (5.6 KiB)      

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1B-77-AB-B9-9B-77-6C-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1                         

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0                         

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0                       

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000                                               

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)                                     

martin@MATACILT ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

* Bringing down interface wlan0

*   Removing addresses

*     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0...                                                                                              [ ok ]

*     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0...                                                                                       [ ok ]

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...                                                                                         [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0...                                                                                                [ ok ]

*   Backgrounding ......

* WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

martin@MATACILT ~ $ sudo ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:7d:4f:7e  

          inet addr:192.168.10.20  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1                       

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0               

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0             

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000                                     

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)                           

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:34 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:34 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1964 (1.9 KiB)  TX bytes:1964 (1.9 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:77:ab:b9:9b

          inet addr:192.168.0.200  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:77ff:feab:b99b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:52 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:127 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:38477 (37.5 KiB)  TX bytes:25534 (24.9 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1B-77-AB-B9-9B-77-6C-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

martin@MATACILT ~ $

----------

## d2_racing

That's weird.

After a fresh reboot, can you post this :

```

# rc-update show

# rc-update status net.wlan0 

```

----------

## siamect

Here is the result after a clean boot... the last command didn't work.

I also added the restart of the wlan after so you can see how it behaves...

Thanks again for your help 

Merry Christmas!

martin@MATACILT ~ $ sudo rc-update show

Password:                              

        device-mapper |                                           boot

                 fsck |                                           boot

                dmesg |                                   sysinit     

            savecache |                   shutdown                    

            alsasound |                                           boot

                  xdm | default                                       

              dnsmasq | default                                       

                local | default nonetwork                             

               net.lo |                                           boot

            net.wlan0 | default                                       

             hostname |                                           boot

              urandom |                                           boot

                 udev |                                   sysinit     

                 swap |                                           boot

              keymaps |                                           boot

         termencoding |                                           boot

           localmount |                                           boot

            killprocs |                   shutdown                    

                mysql | default                                       

                 ntpd | default                                       

         cpufrequtils |                                           boot

              modules |                                           boot

                 sshd | default                                       

             bootmisc |                                           boot

            syslog-ng | default                                       

             netmount | default                                       

           ntp-client | default                                       

                 root |                                           boot

                ivman | default                                       

         avahi-daemon | default                                       

               procfs |                                           boot

             mount-ro |                   shutdown                    

                devfs |                                   sysinit     

                 mtab |                                           boot

       avahi-dnsconfd | default                                       

          consolefont |                                           boot

           vixie-cron | default                                       

               sysctl |                                           boot

                 hald | default                                       

              apache2 | default                                       

martin@MATACILT ~ $ sudo rc-update status net.wlan0                   

* rc-update: invalid command `status'

martin@MATACILT ~ $ sudo rc-update -h

Usage: rc-update [options] add service <runlevel>

       rc-update [options] del service <runlevel>

       rc-update [options] show                  

Options: [Chqv]

  -h, --help                        Display this help output

  -C, --nocolor                     Disable color output    

  -v, --verbose                     Run verbosely           

  -q, --quiet                       Run quietly             

martin@MATACILT ~ $ sudo rc-update show net.wlan0      

martin@MATACILT ~ $ sudo ifconfig -a                 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:7d:4f:7e  

          inet addr:192.168.10.20  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1                       

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0               

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0             

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000                                     

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)                           

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host     

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:28 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:28 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                            

          RX bytes:1868 (1.8 KiB)  TX bytes:1868 (1.8 KiB)     

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0                           

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)              

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:77:ab:b9:9b  

          inet addr:192.168.0.200  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:77ff:feab:b99b/64 Scope:Link              

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1              

          RX packets:63 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0             

          TX packets:116 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0          

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000                                    

          RX bytes:6267 (6.1 KiB)  TX bytes:17863 (17.4 KiB)              

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1B-77-AB-B9-9B-77-6C-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

martin@MATACILT ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

* Stopping sshd...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

* Stopping ntpd...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

* Unmounting network filesystems...                                                                                             [ ok ]

* Stopping dnsmasq...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

* Stopping apache2...

Warning: DocumentRoot [/home/martin/jaws] does not exist

Warning: DocumentRoot [/home/martin/jaws] does not exist

apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName                  [ ok ]

* Bringing down interface wlan0

*   Stopping dhcpcd on wlan0...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

*   Removing addresses

*     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0...                                                                                              [ ok ]

*     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0...                                                                                       [ ok ]

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...                                                                                         [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0...                                                                                                [ ok ]

*   Backgrounding ......

* WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

* WARNING: ntpd is scheduled to started when net.wlan0 has started

* WARNING: ntp-client is scheduled to started when net.wlan0 has started

* WARNING: apache2 is scheduled to started when net.wlan0 has started

* WARNING: sshd is scheduled to started when net.wlan0 has started

* WARNING: netmount is scheduled to started when net.wlan0 has started

* WARNING: dnsmasq is scheduled to started when net.wlan0 has started

martin@MATACILT ~ $

----------

## Gef

You may consider upgrading openrc from 0.4.0 to 0.4.1, and refering to its Changelog for details: http://roy.marples.name/node/458

----------

## siamect

Yes well ... don't know what happened but I usually do update almost every day and I did yesterday, and now it works again and openrc is updated.

Nice Christmas gift... 

Now only the hwclock problem at shutdown is still there, but I can live with that...

Big Thank You to all who has contributed.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year

Martin

----------

## d2_racing

No problem and Merry Christmas to you  :Razz: 

----------

